# Report: Iranians seize Kurdish bases in Iraq



## MikeL (18 Jul 2011)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jpokWYhgiYx_z_Wl2uaZbiTn_IGg?docId=ab34624e41ac47e5a7b075c04c42f55c



> Report: Iranians seize Kurdish bases in Iraq
> 
> (AP) – 10 hours ago
> 
> ...


----------

